
Snap Set to Pitch $3.2B Share Sale to Voteless Investors - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-16/snap-seeks-to-raise-as-much-as-3-2-billion-in-initial-offering?cmpid=BBD021617_BIZ
======
fullshark
I'm very curious what happens with this IPO, and if it has a downstream impact
on other start-ups' valuations.

